
WorkFlowy for iPhone - raju
http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/id551139514?mt=8
======
jrajav
I'm assuming this still has the 500-item limit like the full site?

It bugs me a little when apps aren't full-disclosure about their freemium
model (Nothing in the app store description indicates it's anything but free
to use). It seems sleazy, like they're waiting for you to start using and
depending on it before telling you that you'll have to pay to get the most out
of it. I'd rather know that I'm evaluating a paid product up front.

~~~
captn3m0
The referral policy on workflowy is quite good, if you want to try it. I have
like 5k items on my list since I promote it heavily among my friends, but
hardly use anything more than 1k any month.

------
speg
I'm kind of sad to see this isn't a native app. Kinda happy as that was
something I was cutting my iOS teeth on.

